# Game thread Sixers at Raptors Oct 31



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

this is a piss poor game thread....but I wanted to start some talk.

Toronto could put up huge scoring numbers vs. this team. I have a feeling that Bargnani is going to go off in this game. TJ and Jose are going to make things very tough on Dre Miller. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jamesblair23 (May 24, 2006)

I agree. Raps win big in the opener.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i can't wait, i agree were gonna look good vs. philly, i really like the way T.O. has our D collapsing inwards on post up plays, funneling the perimeter opposing players into the middle for quick steals, even our bigs have quick hands.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i cant wait to get this season started, its the most hyped i can remember for a season to start, im a little tipsy so if it doesnt make sense im sorry


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm counting down to tip off but I wish I could be there in person though so many things go on at the ACC thats not seen on tv


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Great game thread, you managed to really capture the buzz feel about the game :biggrin:

I am expecting atleast a 10 point victory, Bargnani to dominate and get a Toronto high in scoring. Igoudala will get the game high points. I hope Bosh manages to get some burn and I will be praying he doesn't come up limp and re-injure that knee of his. 

Can not wait for the season to start!! Let's Go Raptors!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Iggy will go off, but I expect a win.

I hope to see a lot from our twin towers.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lets see what Parker can do against Iggy...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I can't wait for tonight, lets hope we get off to a good start with a very winnable game.

just 6 hours to go :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Not sure it will be that easy. Philly actually had a winning record (30-29) after trading AI. Dalembert always seems to play us tough.

But if we play like we did against Washington & Cleveland, we will win, for sure.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah I think people rag on the Sixers unfairly especially since what they proved as a team after the original AI bailed on them. Just looking forward to NBA hitting my favourite team gives me something to look forward to every day.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this is the first game of the season so, in many ways, it's _not_ just one game. i'm sure smitch will say that it _is_ in the locker room tonight, but i'm not sure of it myself. opening night often sets the tone for several weeks (if not longer). 

i wouldn't be surprised to see philly overachieve this year but i think we still outclass them. we should win tonight. that's priority # 1. however, that won't be the only important thing. personally, i'll be watching other things, style points mostly: the 'old' raptors would've let it hang down to the wire, and pull it out in a fury down the stretch. but championship teams are rarely built like that. championship teams, as favourites, take care of their business methodically and without much desperation save for the few nights that their inferior opponents play out of their minds.

if we win tonight, i want to see how we do it. will it be a struggle, a walk in the park or somewhere in between? i think the answer will say quite a bit with respect to how we improved over last season, even in game 1. 

peace


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ballocks said:


> this is the first game of the season so, in many ways, it's _not_ just one game. i'm sure smitch will say that it _is_ in the locker room tonight, but i'm not sure of it myself. opening night often sets the tone for several weeks (if not longer).
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised to see philly overachieve this year but i think we still outclass them. we should win tonight. that's priority # 1. however, that won't be the only important thing. personally, i'll be watching other things, style points mostly: the 'old' raptors would've let it hang down to the wire, and pull it out in a fury down the stretch. but championship teams are rarely built like that. championship teams, as favourites, take care of their business methodically and without much desperation save for the few nights that their inferior opponents play out of their minds.
> 
> ...


Exactly it is the difference in my mind between the Spurs and franchises like Phoenix and Dallas. Spurs are efficient while the other two destroy teams in a way the Spurs could not, but when it comes down to it San Antonio are always left top of the pile.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

NUMBERS TO SHOOT FOR . . . 

7 Number of wins Sam Mitchell needs to surpass Lenny Wilkens and become winningest coach in franchise history.

48 Wins needed to have best single-season record in franchise history.

32 Number of home wins needed to surpass best season in team history.

20 Number of sellouts needed this season to surpass 2006-07.

41 Number of sellouts needed to surpass best season in team history.

3 Number of consecutive all-star game appearances Chris Bosh is trying to reach; 
Vince Carter leads with five.

8.0 Number of assists per game T.J. Ford needs to have best per-game average of his career; he averaged 7.9 last season.

39.5 Rebounds per game in 2006-07 season.
27 Rank, of 30 teams, in rebounding in 2006-07 season.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'm gonna go against everybody ive seen, and the history of Iggy vs. Toronto, and say delfino + parker hold him to a sub-par game tonight.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I like the new graphics thats being used it adds to the total presentation


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Hating the new tv scoreboard...maybe its because my tv isnt HD but its so hard to tell the score, even with my glasses on


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

Calderon playing great. Raps defense still quite horrid.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Im liking how we're using Graham right now as a 4. Hes using his strength inside and really staying away from the perimeter shots. Raps playing well, but Philly staying in tough with Korver and Dalembert's play


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

chocolove said:


> Hating the new tv scoreboard...maybe its because my tv isnt HD but its so hard to tell the score, even with my glasses on


its very Espn like in looks ain't it the scoreboard small on my screen as well and I'm watching on a 32 inch


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

JOEEEEYYYYYYYYYY

showing alittle muscle down-low with that extension for 4 straight pts, 50-46 raptors.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought the first half was pretty decent, Raps showed some awesome stretches.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

dalembert would almost be PERFECT as toronto's C.. check out them blocks!

but yeah, torontos lacking rebounding is letting philly stay in the game as bosh said.. time to close it out boys, show that lockdown mentality.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice break there. Calderon playing well. Good so far...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

That was a sick move by TJ.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bargnani eating some spalding.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh my goodness we're dominating them, with the greatest of ease. This is exactly what I've been picturing this entire offseason. Making shots, TJ tearing up the defense, competing on defense, overpowering with depth. Wow. 

Go Raptors.

PS - really wish Joey had made that fadeaway

Let's get it on. **** this is going to be a fun season.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not a fan of their D at the beginning of the 4th. That was more than a little annoying.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Move on offense, dammit! :azdaja:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Dalembert's a beast. Completely neutralizing Bosh off the dribble drive. Need to insert Bargnani and Kapono to spread the floor out again...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

time to get a stop!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

big 3 and 1 by Bargs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Time to close out this game....


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

We always get hammered by athletic teams. They are owning us on the board.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wonder if theres something wrong with Bosh or is it just another one of his bad games against long inside defenders.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

yes Bosh not playing down the stretch is really concerning me..did he get injured and i missed it?


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

Bargnani with 20 points in just 23 minutes. What a freaking beast. Also, props to both PGs tonight.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well game over. Sixers made it interesting late but Bargnani and Ford bailed them out with some lucky plays. Bargnani with the 3+1 and Ford with a couple steals and a blind drive on Dalembert.

Bosh didn't play for like the last 8 minutes of the game. I hope Mitchell explains that after the game. TJ's line tonight. 14 points, 12 assist, 2 steals, 2 rebounds, 1 block, and *1 TO*. Calderon added 13 and 4 off the bench. That's some serious PG depth right there.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

good W, i know we didn't finish out with that swarming D we been seeing a bit of, but it's a Win none the less, our rebounding HAS to improve, for the 1st game against a team we are supposed to beat, it was alright. 1 down, 81 more to go, let's build on it. not one player that played tonight didnt atleast do good things out there, from hump, to joey to juan, even rasho had a nice little 5 minute run.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

inside D a problem the Nets will slay us there


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Isn't Bosh's knee still bothering him? it's safe to let him sit, Barg did great today

Did anyone notice how smooth Kapono's shot is? damn, i love this guy

if only Rasho can bang down there and the bigs play some D


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Calderon's such a stud. 16asst and only 2 TOs between the 2 PGs, now that's a formula for winning. Bargs is gonna be awesome this year too. The Raps are once again my 2nd favourite team.


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> We always get hammered by athletic teams. They are owning us on the board.


Honestly, it wasn't as bad as the final numbers ended up. They had a 5 to 7 min stretch were they absolutely got owned on the boards. But the rest of the game was pretty even on the glass (slight edge to the 76ers). Consider that Bosh and Bargnani only played about 40 min combined, it wasn't a bad game.

Some observations on this game:
1) Liked what I saw from Bargnani. He was aggresively fighting for boards and boxing people out. He played some good D too (held his ground and didn't bite on pumps). He showed a willingess to take a smaller defender down low. The scoring we already know about.

2) Ford/Calderon kept going where they left off. Ford had a really nice game and made some good decisions on when to press the issue and when to pull it out. They blew a few easy layups, but overall a very good game.

3) Delfino had a solid overall game. He was active on the glass and did a good job on defense. He backed up AP quite nicely.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wooo im too drunk to be posting but at least we won, we got hammered on hte boards, boish wasnt that good imo or at least what i can remember LETS GO RAPTORS!!! UNderfeted mother****erslol


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

You guys have the right miture of talent. I think you guys are missing one serious rebounder away from contending


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

toronto was only -10 on the boards, 1st game with a yet to be in shape bosh, that's why he sat & we look to have been out rebounded more then it truely was... evans just did a good number on us.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

it was embaressing how we let them back in the game no offense sixers fans but we should have beaten them buy 20+ but hey a win is a win and we are undefited


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

Good win! :yay: 

Now can somebody explain me the new stat on NBA.com's boxscores?

+/-?


----------



## GoRaptors (Apr 3, 2005)

Darman,

+/-(plus/ minus) is a statistic that counts points scored when you are on the floor vs points allowed while on the floor. It counts the diffeence between the tow cores. Some players will be plus while others will be minus. It is a way to show productivity of each player during the game. Plus/Minus has been a very common statistic used in hockey by the way.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

GoRaptors said:


> Darman,
> 
> +/-(plus/ minus) is a statistic that counts points scored when you are on the floor vs points allowed while on the floor. It counts the diffeence between the tow cores. Some players will be plus while others will be minus. It is a way to show productivity of each player during the game. Plus/Minus has been a very common statistic used in hockey by the way.


yeah, when i first heard about NBA using +/- now i thought about hockey, then quickly thought damn, in hockey goals on ice for & against are easier to gauge. 3-4 goals a game most nights, basketball the score runs into the hundreds, so i'm interested in seeing how this works for the nba..


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I need to watch the second half again because of all the distractions here but I will chalk up the problems in th first half to nervousness of the first game and Sam continuing to use deep rotations so nobody got too comfortable out there.

The D we saw in preseason wasn't there early. I think part of that is that the sixers are a different sort of team than we saw in pre-season. And the Sixers were pressing hard with their perimeter D which threw us off a little. Long, athletic teams like PHI have traditionally given the Raps fits.

Not sure how we blew the 20 pt lead in the third. Have to re-watch.

The big foul shot numbers Raps had in preseason disappeared. Same as last year when we had around 30 fta in preseason games.

PG's played great. Only 1 To between them.

Sam actually had Delfino, Parker, and Graham on the court together at one point with Bosh at C. Very athletic lineup. Lots of experimenting.

Sloppy win, but a good win. We will continue to improve.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

GoRaptors said:


> Darman,
> 
> +/-(plus/ minus) is a statistic that counts points scored when you are on the floor vs points allowed while on the floor. It counts the diffeence between the tow cores. Some players will be plus while others will be minus. It is a way to show productivity of each player during the game. Plus/Minus has been a very common statistic used in hockey by the way.


Thanks for the explanation. :wink:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Looking at the second half again it appears that the Raps just went a little cold. Bargs missed a few shots, Joey and Parker missed post up shots, and a couple of calls went against us. Korver got hot from 3 and next thing you know the game was close again.

Raps didn't actually do anything special to get the 20 point lead to begin with. Sixers started the third quarter very poorly and Raps were hitting their shots. Bosh and Bargs playing nicely together.

Sixers play hard. I like the on the ball defense that Louis Williams brings. And Dalembert is definitely growing into that big contract he signed a few years ago.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

The rebounding was dreadfull.

Last year, we were the worst offensive rebounding team in the league. 22.2% offensive rebounding %. Philly last year was not very good at preventing offensive rebounds. Their defensive percentage was 70.8%. So a projected value for the game would be about 26% offensive rebounding rate for Toronto. We mustered just below 20%.

Defensive rebounding Toronto was actually above average last year. This will seem surprising to most fans, as we all remember the multiple offensive rebounds given up to opposing bigs. This is true, but our perimeter players are above average rebounders. Parker is outstanding, and Ford tracks down a lot of boards. We do very well on long rebounds.

In any case, we averaged 74.5% defensive rebounding last year, above average of about 73. Last night we were only 67% effective. absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

who the **** said ONLY 10 boards? Losing the battle by 10 boards is a lot IMO.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

We got eaten alive on the boards, but granted Reggie Evans can account a lot for that (hes someone we shouldve made a run at imo, but thats another story). Hopefully we're sharper on Friday against the Nets because we cant let up and allow the Big3 a shot to win the game late especially at home...should be a good one...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

good start. delfino clearly has more confidence in his shot than i gave him credit for. in fact, the entire team can shoot. even rasho's range is definitely 10+ feet. if there is an issue, it's a matter of _when_ they shoot, but they all have the skill to do it. it's a massive weapon in the league today, imo.

this team has become a two-pg beast. there are some teams that have the same depth but don't use it well, and the raps are clearly not one of them. i almost can't imagine this team without both tj and jose anymore. they've become a union back there. they have become part of the team's identity.

that said, this talk about being a fast-paced offense (fast break offense) is a myth, imo. this team is no more willing to run the floor than they were when we had mike james, jalen rose and charlie villanueva. many people look at tj (and jose, to a certain extent), see his speed and just assume that he's muggsy bogues II. the reality is that he's fast in the half-court set but he rarely leads the team on the break. when he does, he's often out of control and makes rash decisions, which probably explains why he doesn't do it often. this team has an "explosive" offense only to those who watch games in the newspapers the next morning. to the rest, it's a potentially _unstoppable_ offense, granted, but one that moves one step at a time. 

of course, that could all change if we start to get more steals in the backcourt, but as of right now, we rely on long rebounds to move the ball.

peace


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Still a soft team.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Still a soft team.


Bosh only played 25 minutes and Bargnani only played 22 minutes. I would not say we are soft, Rasho, Hump and Garbajosa off the bench provide some grit. Are we a team of Charles Oakleys...no, but we won't be all that soft either.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> We got eaten alive on the boards, but granted Reggie Evans can account a lot for that (*hes someone we shouldve made a run at imo, but thats another story*). Hopefully we're sharper on Friday against the Nets because we cant let up and allow the Big3 a shot to win the game late especially at home...should be a good one...


And where would he get minutes...we have Bosh, Bargs, and Garbajosa that all play minutes at the 4 spot. Evens is an offensive liability who does not fit with the Raptor team.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm a raps fan.. i have to agree that the raps are soft. I would have loved to see R. Evans in a raps jersey.. even tho he is terrible on offense


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

My 3 observations on the game:

1. the new scoreboard is dreadful - I could never tell what the score was.

2. Bargnani should have had more than 23 minutes - S-Mitch is like every NBA coach in that they
too easily pull their guys when they get two fouls (he did it with Bosh in game 1 against the Nets
last year). What's worse - having Bargnani foul out late with a 20 point lead or have him sit a lot
early and put him back in where has to pull off a miracle 4 point play to preserve the win?

3. The Raptors offense can put up points in a hurry - their defense and rebounding are below par - but
everyone needs to accept that their identity is an offensive team (let's not act surprised if this team
gets outrebounded, it's going to happen regularly)


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

If Hump can get minutes for us then Reggie Evans could get those minutes too.

Ballocks, I would agree that we are not a fast break team in any way but we are an uptempo offense. We don't let the defense get set up or get comfortable. We take the first good shot we have, and since everyone is a good shooter that puts lots of pressure on the D. We play with pace but we run to get open shots not to get layups and dunks. We swing the ball quickly around the perimeter, we penetrate and dish, and we are starting to slash more with Delfino and Graham. We don't pound the ball or walk it up on O. So we do play a fast game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> My 3 observations on the game:
> 
> 1. the new scoreboard is dreadful - I could never tell what the score was.


no kidding i like the idea but make it a bit bigger, it doesnt help that i lost my glasses at a bar last week


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> And where would he get minutes...we have Bosh, Bargs, and Garbajosa that all play minutes at the 4 spot. Evens is an offensive liability who does not fit with the Raptor team.


Garbo had no mins last night and his role was replaced by Joey for extended mins...i see Evans as an upgrade over Garbs and Hump given the need for muscle inside and someone who understands his role - push people around and attack the boards...theres only one ball to play with and so many shots to go around - Evans doesnt need to shoot/score to be a force...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Still a soft team.


lol ya, and the Nets are TOUGH AS NAILS.

ahaha, we'll see who goes farther.

sure wont be the nets, who are lead by gramps and the softest player alive.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

we got the win didnt we? this toronto team had a tendancy to play down to our opponents early in the preseason, the team last night reminded me of that.

philly wouldnt have been in the game, if toronto didnt lose that focus & killer instinct we had going vs. cleveland/washington


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

bigbabyjesus said:


> lol ya, and the Nets are TOUGH AS NAILS.
> 
> ahaha, we'll see who goes farther.
> 
> sure wont be the nets, who are lead by gramps and the softest player alive.



Christ.

Ah well, happened last year, it'll happen again. I would make a bet with you guys but half of you might ***** out like last year as did your team.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> Garbo had no mins last night and his role was replaced by Joey for extended mins...i see Evans as an upgrade over Garbs and Hump given the need for muscle inside and someone who understands his role - push people around and attack the boards...theres only one ball to play with and so many shots to go around - Evans doesnt need to shoot/score to be a force...


You still need to understand offensive concepts and be able to move the ball. Evens is a 52% free throw shooter for his career. Yes the guy can board, but if he was so good he would not be on his 3rd team in 7 years, he just does not seem to be a guy that can be significant on a contending team. Hump's rebounds per 48 are not that bad either. Last year he averaged 13.3 per 48...Evans is at 17 per 48 for a career....I take Hump!


----------

